# Recoil pad for beretta pintail



## Skrippa (Mar 26, 2005)

Anybody put a precision fit limbsaver pad on a Beretta ES 100 Pintail synthetic stock. If so what pad did you use,how did it fit,did it reduce the recoil signifigantly,did it affect the performance of the gun. Thanks.


----------

